# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme ne matematike

## keis

dihet qe vektoret (axb)c=a(bxc). si duhet te jene vektoret a,b,c?
ju lutem me duhet sa me shpejt

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kjo quhet vetia shoqeruese. Sido t'i vendosesh vektoret e cfaredo numri e shenje te kene (ne te dyja rastet), perfundimi do jete po i njejte. Ky eshte edhe kuptimi, qe vetia shoqeruese nuk ndryshon rezultatin.

----------

